# This is unbearable!!



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't cope anymore, I am literally losing my mind, and all connection it has to the world and to reality. Nothing connects to my fucking head. The pain is so bad, I just need something to calm down. Fuck. This is agony in all it's meaning. I've lost hope.


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

Melissa_Z said:


> I can't cope anymore, I am literally losing my mind, and all connection it has to the world and to reality. Nothing connects to my fucking head. The pain is so bad, I just need something to calm down. Fuck. This is agony in all it's meaning. I've lost hope.


Hang in there Mel, I feel your pain. Dont fight it. Always easy to say right Stay tuff..


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

cbeck32 said:


> Hang in there Mel, I feel your pain. Dont fight it. Always easy to say right Stay tuff..


This is agony, I need relief. I can't deal with this anymore.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry Mel, you're not gonna get any relief any time soon. Neither am I. How about some risk-taking to pass the time? Might as well take any big chances you've ever planned now, nothing to lose.

Keep hitting the medical system too. Unfortunately you're going to be in this for a long haul. Nothing will make this better for now but there is some hope. Do whatever is necessary to stay above water.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

My mind has been gone for over a year. Up and vanished like a fart in the wind and I'm pretty damn positive it ain't coming back. I try to ignore, but when its a 24/7 thing it ain't that easy to do. On top of my mind being nonexistent these days I feel like shit too, but what can you do? Tough it out and maybe you'll recover naturally.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Me too i cant take this im starting to get intense feelings like i just want to die. Randomly in the day ill feel normal for a few seconds, but then everything seems distant again.., i cant take fading in and out of reality, its such a dramatic change.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

survive. accept your quality of life will be shit for x number of years. All bets are off, live the crazy life you always wanted.


----------



## BrittanyyBurin (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, I really didn't get to read your entire story. But I had DP for about 2 years and it was complete hell for me. I struggled and was at the point of killing myself. I had DR too. AFTER TIME, about 2 doctors and a therapist that didn't know what was wrong with me, I finally found a good doctor and therapist once the DP went away. I tried every ssri snri there is in the book until my new doctor knew what was wrong with me. I struggled with anxiety my whole life and the DP hit me when I went into college 3 years ago. After the DP went away I was left with depression, anxiety, panic attacks. Then I finally found the right combination of meds to help me. I'm on Abilify, Zepakote, xanax when needed, and Vyvanse. I have never been happier in my life! I just wanted to tell you that there is HOPE when I basically met the devil himself when killing myself and my like did a 360 turn. You HAVE to find help because all of you are going to get better, I promise you. I'm on this site again because I want to help you all and I know what I went through I can do that. xoxo hang in there. Have faith.

-Brittany.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I have tried every med there is, they all helped but then, made me feel worse in the end, I feel like my mind is fading from what it sees around me, this doesn't stay the same, it gets WORSE every day. It's like I'm dying, no one knows what to do and how to help, I am losing it. I am so scared. I'd like to know what a persons would do if they tried everything and yet their symptoms progressively got worse day by day and did not stay the same...how scared would they be? I can't take this anymore and I don't want to hurt myself but it's not getting better. If it ever does, that would be a miracle. I appreciate all the advice but nothing is helping, I just want to feel better and I am writing this with tears in my eyes. I don't believe this is DR anymore, there has to be something else....everyone I've spoken too on here don't say that their symptoms get worse DAY BY DAY, but MINE do. That's quite bizarre and scary don't you think?







I am not complaining I am just desperate and scared for my life and feel absolutely hopeless. So hopeless. :,(


----------



## newbrains (Jan 23, 2012)

Melissa_Z said:


> I have tried every med there is, they all helped but then, made me feel worse in the end, I feel like my mind is fading from what it sees around me, this doesn't stay the same, it gets WORSE every day. It's like I'm dying, no one knows what to do and how to help, I am losing it. I am so scared. I'd like to know what a persons would do if they tried everything and yet their symptoms progressively got worse day by day and did not stay the same...how scared would they be? I can't take this anymore and I don't want to hurt myself but it's not getting better. If it ever does, that would be a miracle. I appreciate all the advice but nothing is helping, I just want to feel better and I am writing this with tears in my eyes. I don't believe this is DR anymore, there has to be something else....everyone I've spoken too on here don't say that their symptoms get worse DAY BY DAY, but MINE do. That's quite bizarre and scary don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melissa, first off have you tried klonipin. Second is have you asked god to at least make it bearable. Pray Melissa for peace and clarity. For a glimmer of hope that you may hold onto. I will pray for you every day this week, starting now. I'm right here on long island so we are neighbors.


----------

